# LevelR " Wer spielt es von euch?"



## heartcell (26. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weil ich hier noch fast niemanden kenne der LevelR zockt,
muß ich nun einfach mal wissen wer es spielt und was ihr davon haltet.

Also ich hab mit der englischen version [FONT=arial,sans-serif][SIZE=-1]*Project*-*Torque *angefangen und hab mich da hochgelevelt.
Dann erfuhr ich von LevelR und bin umgestiegen.

Wir haben sogar schon ein Rennstall: 
*"Bad-Boys-Race"* sagt aber nix über unser Fahrverhalten aus, denn wir sind faire Mitstreiter.

Wer mehr von uns wissen will schaut einfach mal auf unser Teamseite vorbei, die sich noch im Aufbau befindet. 

*Link *[/SIZE][/FONT]*[FONT=arial,sans-serif]:[/FONT]*[FONT=arial,sans-serif][SIZE=-1]*Bad-Boys-Race*[/SIZE][/FONT]

Bin mal gespannt^^

mfg heartcell


----------



## FrEaKoUt911 (30. März 2009)

... ich hab mir vor ner woche mal nen acc gemacht, bin bis jetz aber nit wirklich zum spielen gekommen...


----------



## Olstyle (30. März 2009)

Könnt ihr vielleicht mal mehr zu dem Spiel an sich erzählen?
Der Name fällt im Forum immer mal wieder, sagt mir aber absolut nichts.


----------



## HollomaN (30. März 2009)

hab es auch mal ne ganze weile gezockt, bin aber aus zeitgründen nicht mehr so dazu gekommen. werd wohl mal es wieder demnächst angehen.


----------



## FrEaKoUt911 (30. März 2009)

@ olstyle, das ist so eine art kostenloses NFS mit level und Character system das du nur online spielen kannst, is kostenlos...


----------



## HollomaN (30. März 2009)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Könnt ihr vielleicht mal mehr zu dem Spiel an sich erzählen?
> Der Name fällt im Forum immer mal wieder, sagt mir aber absolut nichts.


LevelR ist ein kostenlose online rennspiel. 

es ist vergleichbar mit der need for speed underground reihe, aber halt alles kostenlos. es lebt vor allem von seiner großen online community.


----------



## Dj_Hellfire (5. April 2009)

hab grad angefangen aber soviel zeit hab ich damit noch nicht verbracht...


----------



## DON (6. April 2009)

Hab das spiel auch schon seit längerem bin auch schon ein paar level gestiegen aber spiele es eigentlich ziemlich selten.


----------



## heartcell (11. Mai 2009)

und welches level seit ihr so?
also ich zock ja am liebsten TA.
ich kann es zur zeit leider ganz selten spielen, bin umgezogen.
der stress sag ich euch, und dann noch die asynchrone leitung.
die techniker bekommen bis jetzt nix ordentliches hin.
tja und da is online zocken eh nich drin^^
meld mich mal wieder.

in diesem sinne heart


----------



## ghostadmin (22. Mai 2009)

Ich spiele die englische Version die sich Project Torque nennt. LevelR spiel ich nicht da ich keine Lust habe nochmal bei Level 0 anzufangen (bin bei PT schon recht weit oben^^). Find ich ehrlich gesagt ziemlich banane das die das so gelöst haben.


----------



## Katamaranoid (30. Mai 2009)

ich würd es gerne zocken aber bei mir hängt der download immer...
ich ziehe es mit Down Them All aber bei 54% oder immer in der gegend bleibt der download hängen... torrent mag ich net. 
hat jemand ne idee wie ich mir das spiel sonst runterladen kann.
Kaufen möchte ich es mir nicht, wenn man es schon legal kostenlos im internet runterladen darf.


----------



## DJTuzla (30. Mai 2009)

Also Level R finde ich gut. Vor Allem Thunder Alley macht spass. Ich kann es nur jedem empfehlen.


----------



## FoXXie (6. Juni 2009)

Auch Project Torque,hab da schon soooviel xD


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (20. Juli 2009)

Habe es schon vor Monaten angefangen... lange Pause gemacht... bin aber grade dabei das Update vom Client durchlaufen zu lassen und dann werde ich es gelegentlich auch wieder zocken...


----------



## Raikoon (21. Juli 2009)

habe es gestern mal angezockt hat mich jetzt aber nich so begeistert...


----------



## heartcell (27. Juli 2009)

ich bin auch gerade in der level R pause.


----------



## nfsgame (27. Juli 2009)

Wenn diese blöde Website die Anmeldung annehmen würde dann würde ich das auch Zocken. Trotz das ich nur wie angegeben Buchstaben, Zahlen und Unterstriche in Benutzernamen und PW genutzt hab geht der auf diese bekloppte Fehlerseite -.-.


----------



## heartcell (27. Juli 2009)

das problem hatte ich bei der forumsanmeldung bei gamingo.
konnte ins levelR forum nix posten.
das muste ich bei gamingo erst freischalten bevor ich mal ne mail zugeschickt bekommen habe.


----------



## fnatic (27. Juli 2009)

Ich habs mal runtergeladen dadrauf hin wollt ich das Spiel installieren aber da hat sich mein PC aufgehängt xD Nach 2 - 3 Mal Probieren hab ich das Game dann in den Papierkorb geschmissen


----------



## ghostadmin (27. Juli 2009)

Vielleicht ist dein PC zu schlecht


----------



## Ursinho (30. Juli 2009)

ich spiele ein anderes spiel von gamigo, namens fiesta-online. ist ein online rollenspiel (mmorpg.. oder so^^). es ist eigentlich ganz lustig. vor allem kostenlos. ist echt lustig. 

man kann sich aus 1 von 4 klassen (krieger, priester, jäger und magier) eine aussuchen und dann erstellt man sich seinen charakter und dann gehts los^^
man muss dann erfahrung sammeln indem man quests erledigt. dann steigt man im level (momentan lvl 1 - 89). 

Fiesta Online - Die offizielle deutsche Seite zu Fiesta Online | Kostenloses* Online Rollenspiel, Massively Multiplayer Online Role Playing Game
weiter unten gibt es ein trailer


----------



## MSPCFreak (1. August 2009)

Ich habe es gespielt, leider habe ich meine Accountdaten vergessen


----------



## Highweels (18. Oktober 2009)

Hier mal ein hilfreicher Link,in wie fern sich levelR verändert hat,und was das "Game" zu bieten hat.
Mein Clan und ICh zockten es ne Weile,aber ohne Geld zu investieren,fährt man nur hinterher.Nicht die zahlreichen Bugs zu erwähnen.


Level R ist mittlerweile mies!!! - Level-R Kommentare


----------



## Beachboy (23. Januar 2010)

Ich hab es mal 1-2 Jahre intensiv gespielt, aber das Spiel wurde mit dem neuen Patch total misshandelt und zerstört.

Ich und mein Schwager waren zwei der besten und bekanntesten Spieler im CTF Modus, da der aber nun abgeschafft wurde haben wir es aufgegeben.


----------



## ghostadmin (23. Januar 2010)

CTF gibts doch noch?


----------



## Beachboy (23. Januar 2010)

Nein. In LevelR gibts nur das (entschuldigt den Ausdruck) scheiß RTF mit diesen Items zugeknallt damit mehr Geld ins Spiel kommt.

In PT gibts CTF noch aber wir haben Momentan halt nicht die Lust wieder auf Level 38 und 35 zu leveln und wieder n Evo zu kaufen.


----------



## ghostadmin (23. Januar 2010)

Ja PT ist ja leider mit ner Europäischen IP gesperrt. Zumindest wars noch so vor ner Zeit...
Und ok, ich spiel nie dieses CTF oder wie des heißt^^


----------



## Beachboy (23. Januar 2010)

Aiaiai da haste ja das beste verpasst am Spiel. 

Das mit PT lässt sich auch mit europäischer ID einrichten.


----------

